# Helmets for big heads, that don't look stupid



## ridewiththedarkside (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok, so I admit it, I have a big head...24.5-25.inches. Got my head measured in my forensic anthro class and I am in the 98% in frontal size:eekster: 

Anyway, I can find helmets that fit as right now I am using the Bell Venture XLV, but it looks really bad. I need something that comes down more so I do not look like a mushroom head :blush:. Or maybe more narrow on the side, or maybe a skater type helmet??? I am not sure, but their has to be some big heads in the Clyde section, so what the heck do you guys use?


----------



## mhartsuiker (Apr 5, 2011)

How about POC helmets? I quite like their designs and they do have them in XXL.

Info can be found here: http://www2.pocsports.com/products/products.asp?id=10-Bike


----------



## ridewiththedarkside (Jan 5, 2007)

mhartsuiker said:


> How about POC helmets? I quite like their designs and they do have them in XXL.
> 
> Info can be found here: http://www2.pocsports.com/products/products.asp?id=10-Bike


That is a nice helmet...looks like they wont be out till June though. I like the style though, actually fitting around your head and not just one top.


----------



## Jersey 29er (Nov 9, 2010)

There's a post on this topic already in the Clydes section. Try Fox Flux,Giro Venti or Specialized Max. I suggest a dark color to minimize the size of our Herman Munster/ pumpkin head heads. The POC XXL size is only 61-62cm. My head is 64-65cm. The Spec Max fits me well. I think it is made by Giro and rebadged. Good luck.


----------



## ridewiththedarkside (Jan 5, 2007)

Jersey 29er said:


> There's a post on this topic already in the Clydes section. Try Fox Flux,Giro Venti or Specialized Max. I suggest a dark color to minimize the size of our Herman Munster/ pumpkin head heads. The POC XXL size is only 61-62cm. My head is 64-65cm. The Spec Max fits me well. I think it is made by Giro and rebadged. Good luck.


Thanks I tried a search but did not come up with anything. Ill look into those.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

I just picked up a Kali Amara helmet (L/XL) that I needed to add thicker pads to fit my 23.6" head. This should work for up to a 25" head and the outside looks very trim when fitted. Worth checking out.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

I've got the Giro Venti and have been happy with it. Looks like a "normal" bike helmet, just made to fit huge heads.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I have a large noggin and wear a Specialized Airforce 3...fits great and looks as good as a bike helmet can...lol...and can be had pretty cheap now.


----------



## JanBoothius (Apr 15, 2010)

ridewiththedarksidelooks like they wont be out till June though..[/QUOTE said:


> Can you cite your sources, by any chance? I am in the helmet market, and it's the Poc I'm after!


----------



## Jersey 29er (Nov 9, 2010)

ridewiththedarkside said:


> Thanks I tried a search but did not come up with anything. Ill look into those.


Clydes section.Scroll down to about 1 week ago. Helmets to fit my big dome.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

http://us.uvex-sports.com/cycling/products/?pNavi=11&pModel=magnum

Full disclosure: "I don't own one"


----------

